# re introduction



## cat (May 22, 2010)

Right today have put my biggest male back in with the two bigest females i have. all in neutral tub hes got his eye on the broken female but she still squeeks and legs it.. the blk female is quite standoff ish with him, stamping feet on the ground and slapping him.. alot of squeeking atm, hes being quite submissive.. so is this normal and they just need to get use to eachother again or is the constant squeeking saying ... not gonna happen this time need more time apart? :?:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it always happens if the mice are normal healthy adults,being with the male will bring them in heat so just let nature take it's course.


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

well nature has been taking its course in this house... my two asf`s have popped babies.. so got about 12-16 of those.. now just over week old.. and my two fancy mice have been in with the male just over a week now.. all gettin on great all nesting together... i did catch the male molesting the girls.. quite a few times.. ok its funny to see but i do feel for the girls having their heads wrenched back like that. but hopefully have some babies from them soon.. if any nice satins my kids want those.
Although do have a query.. i have another broken male on his own atm.. have tried to intro him to the other two girls i have but it was very shocking how he seemed to savagely chase them and was unrelenting.. so i removed the girls for their own safety.. should i try again.. or is my male off his rocker.. cheers


----------

